
The One Sales Email Subject Line You've Never Thought to Try - uladzislau
http://www.getsignals.com/blog/sales-email-subject-never-try
======
dmethvin
Interesting in an academic sense, but it seems like a very clickbaity way to
converse with someone and waste some of their time.

